# 11 Week Old Puppy - Too much exercise???



## TeddysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

I took my 11 week old puppy on his first very long walk today around our neighborhood. He's had tons of energy lately and is racing around our house in circles. He gets some crazy energy bursts where he starts chasing the cats, the kids and anything that moves. I figured he needs to start getting some exercise so I took him on about a 25 minute fast paced walk around the neighborhood.  I figured it would do us both some good. 

Anyway, when we got home, he lapped up half his bowl of water and then literally passed out on the couch and is panting very heavily and quickly. I know he's worn out but I'm a little worried about how fast he's breathing. 

Did I walk him for too long? What's an acceptable length of time to walk a puppy this young?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

TeddysMom said:


> I took my 11 week old puppy on his first very long walk today around our neighborhood. He's had tons of energy lately and is racing around our house in circles. He gets some crazy energy bursts where he starts chasing the cats, the kids and anything that moves. I figured he needs to start getting some exercise so I took him on about a 25 minute fast paced walk around the neighborhood. I figured it would do us both some good.
> 
> Anyway, when we got home, he lapped up half his bowl of water and then literally passed out on the couch and is panting very heavily and quickly. I know he's worn out but I'm a little worried about how fast he's breathing.
> 
> Did I walk him for too long? What's an acceptable length of time to walk a puppy this young?


I think the 25 minutes is fine.... you don't say what breed and that is important.... I think the 25 minutes is fine but the "fast" paced is more of a concern.... puppies need excercise..... absolutely and it is a great way to wear them out .... and a tired puppy is a good puppy... but what does fast paced mean???? puppies need to be able to stop often.... I would say a 25 minute leisurely walk would be a better idea for a puppy this young.... letting him sniff around and walk slowly would be better for him..... plus easier on those growing bones and joints.... 

as far as the breathing heavy I would just guess that you wore him out and he is just sound asleep..... 

I would go a little easier next time 
s


----------



## TeddysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

Teddy is a Golden Retriever mix so he's not a tiny puppy by any means.  He weighed 14 lbs last week so probably a little more by now. I really didn't do a lot of stopping on the walk except to let him potty and sniff a few things here and there. I was afraid to let him stop and sniff and explore on too many things as he's only had one round of his shots so far. 

I should add that when he woke from his nap he was absolutely fine and all wound up again. LOL So, he's fine now. 

Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

TeddysMom said:


> Teddy is a Golden Retriever mix so he's not a tiny puppy by any means.  He weighed 14 lbs last week so probably a little more by now. I really didn't do a lot of stopping on the walk except to let him potty and sniff a few things here and there. I was afraid to let him stop and sniff and explore on too many things as he's only had one round of his shots so far.
> 
> I should add that when he woke from his nap he was absolutely fine and all wound up again. LOL So, he's fine now.
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply.


Ok just a word on golden retrievers as I breed goldens

you want to be very very cautious about to much exercise in a golden.... even though they appear big I am sure you know that they are prone to hip and joint disorders..... I would be VERY careful of the pace and not allow any jumping or significant exercise until around 18 mos. of age..... to be honest I am nervous about my six month old going up and down the stairs at his age..... 

you really need to protect those hips and joints.... 

I would give vitamin C to your baby..... and I think your pace is ok as long as your puppy CAN stop when he wants to stop..... and you let him sniff around and putter a bit..... the problem with goldens is that they want to please you soooo badly that they will overdo it because they will do whatever they think you want..... but it sounds like you were doing that so I think you were probably fine..... 

vitamin C will help those hips and joints its an antioxidant and just be cautious about exercise.... i have to say that sometimes the best way to tire them out is by training.... get that brain working and that will tucker them right out. 

good luck with your pup I would love to see some pictures 
s


----------



## TeddysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

Shalva said:


> Ok just a word on golden retrievers as I breed goldens
> 
> you want to be very very cautious about to much exercise in a golden.... even though they appear big I am sure you know that they are prone to hip and joint disorders..... I would be VERY careful of the pace and not allow any jumping or significant exercise until around 18 mos. of age..... to be honest I am nervous about my six month old going up and down the stairs at his age.....
> 
> ...


I did not know that they are prone to hip and joint problems. He does run up and down our stairs a lot (especially when he's chasing or being chased by the cats). We are planning on getting a baby gate soon though so that will put an end to that. 

I will look into the vitamin c. I guess I can get it at PetSmart or do I need to ask his vet? 

We've been training already and he's SO smart! He is responding to "sit" , "lay down" and "off". I was going to try and teach him to "speak" but he immediately decided that he should get a treat everytime he barks now. LOL Obviously I messed up somewhere on that.  After that training session he would bark at me and then sit and wait for a treat. It was too funny.

Anyway, thanks for your advice and replies. I'm adding a few pics for you. Your dogs in your siggie are beautiful!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

wow cute cute, look at those ears (he should grow into them lol) 

yes goldens are very prone to hip and joint problems as well as a host of other issues.... ie. allergies, heart problems, etc..... 

but hips and joints are a biggie and you want to be overprotective of those hips and joints until at least 18 mos. so be very very wary of formal excercise.... it is probably more valuable to go and throw a ball with him or take a leisurely walk instead of a power walk.... he must be able to stop when he gets tired.... I remember having to carry one of my pups home because we had gone to far and I coiuld see he was too tired....watch and try to limit all jumping..... so if he is on the couch.... help him off vs. letting him take a flying leap..... I know at my inlaws they have a big four poster bed in our room and one of the dogs was jumping up on the bed and jumping off and its a really high old bed.... so she spent the entire time in the bedroom in a crate.... I couldn't have her destroying her hips jumping on and off the bed.... which she seemed to think was a great time. 

Vitamin C you can get at sams club or walmart or whatever human grade is fine... just pop it into their food..... it is water soluble so whatever their body doesn't use they will just pee away..... 

goldens are great dogs.... but gotta watch some of these things.... at 18 mos. you shouldn't have to worry and you definitely want to keep him thin ..... a little to thin is better than overweight in this breed. 

you are also best off to wait to spay or neuter until a bit older if you can stand it.... no earlier than 9 mos for girls and around 2 for boys if you can..... regardless of what your vet says it is best for full growth and developement.

good luck with yoru pup.... very very cute.....


----------



## TeddysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

About the ears......... lol Teddy's mom was a golden but his dad is 1/2 Cocker Spaniel and 1/2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. As I'm sure you know, Spaniels have very long ears. Teddy might grow into those ears but then he might not. 

I didn't realize I could give him human vitamin c. I have that in my medicine cabinet now. Thanks for clarifying that.

His vet has already mentioned neutering him at 6 months. Could you clarify why it's better for his development to wait 2 years? Or point me to an online link to read up on it? I'm a little afraid that if I wait that long he'll start showing dominance and lifting his leg in the house.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

well if he is mixed with a smaller dog it wouldn't matter but I prefer my dogs to reach maturity so they have more muscle and their bones and joints develop better.... I have a great deal of documentation regarding this if you email me through the email here on this board I will send you what I have.... regarding spay/neuter 

just keep in mind that leg lifting and such is a behavioral issue and as such you would treat it in the same way as you do any other behavioral issue.... I have three intact males in this house and one who wasn't neutered until age five and none of them lift their leg in the house or are humping or are dominant in any way.... simply because I don't allow it..... 

s


----------



## RangerMom (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi there,

I've been reading these forums for a little while now and they've been great but this thread inspired me to register so I can get a little advice of my own. Reading this has gotten me a bit worried. I have an Australian Blue Heeler puppy, almost 13 weeks old, and he has also had crazy energy the last couple of weeks so I've started taking him out for walks. Not every day but when we do go, it's been closer to an hour each time and he doesn't seem too interested in slowing down or stopping to sniff things too much but just walks quickly along with me (completely loose leash - he's very good at that already). But we do walk at a fairly quick rate (usually we only slow down when I'm getting tired, lol). And then when we get home, he is often still wound up and races in circles around the house. I thought this was all good, getting him worn out so he'll be calmer and easier to hande. But now I'm worried about his bones and joints - I know Heelers can be prone to hip problems - is this not a good idea for him? And if not, how can I make sure he has adequate safe exercise? Working on his mind with training is good but he gets bored if we do it for too long and I want to only work on that when he's interested and focused, to reduce any chance of him making mistakes. Anyone have any thoughts for this breed? If his racing around the house is dangerous, how can I channel that energy into something safer?


----------

